# Your Body On Sugar



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

View attachment 7861


----------



## d0ug (Jun 19, 2014)

Here we go again with the American Heart Association saying anything about nutrition. These people have killed more people than all the wars with their don't use salt, cholesterol is bad, and now sugar. Yes sugar is over used but your DNA is made from sugar you could not blink you eye without sugar.
We use way to much sugar but when the AHA says we should cut down I will go out and buy an extra 20lbs. Before the AHA became so big there was little heart problems and now they are very powerful there is heart problem the number two killer. maybe these people have not got our best interest in mind.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Yes sugar is over used but...... We use way to much sugar but ......maybe these people have not got our best interest in mind.



So you think the AHA is trying to sweeten their own pot?  
http://acsh.org/2013/11/aha-supports-sugar-sweetened-beverage-tax/


----------



## d0ug (Jun 19, 2014)

They want to ban sugar sweeten drinks but aspartame will probably be exempt. They are looking out for our best interest.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

I think a lot of people use sugar excessively, and that is not healthy.  Sugar causes inflammation, and inflammation leads to disease.  I rarely use white sugar, but I do use honey.  If I had to use an artificial sweetener, it would be Stevia.


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello, my name is Vixen, and I'm a sugar addict..I wish I wasn't, but sweets are my downfall, and I know they're not good for me..


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

One change I made was to not put sugar on my cereal in the morning, and after awhile, It tasted good.  I use honey on hot cereals.  I try to picture all those spoons full of sugar in one pile, and am thankful for that one change.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

Some thoughts on sugar...http://richardalanmiller.com/breaki...-high-fructose-diet-sabotages-learning-memory


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some thoughts on sugar...http://richardalanmiller.com/breaki...-high-fructose-diet-sabotages-learning-memory


Good stuff!  Sugar makes rats stupid!


----------



## d0ug (Jun 20, 2014)

Vixen said:


> Hello, my name is Vixen, and I'm a sugar addict..I wish I wasn't, but sweets are my downfall, and I know they're not good for me..



Try a supplement called chromium it is used for preventing and curing type two diabetes. It also cuts down on sugar cravings.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

L-Glutamine is an amino acid supplement which helps with sugar and carb cravings.  Some say it's even useful for those with alcohol problems.  I have an old bottle of the powder form (NOW brand) on my shelf, that I was using to curb dessert cravings for weight loss.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

[h=1]Chromium[/h]Dietary Supplement Fact Sheet

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Chromium-HealthProfessional/


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I have L-Glutamine and also another supplement that is to help with sweets. I need to get serious, again.


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Some thoughts on sugar...http://richardalanmiller.com/breaki...-high-fructose-diet-sabotages-learning-memory





I could have used this excuse when in school..  Thanks for the info. I still remember the sugar blues from the 60's. Our gov keeps adding it to more food too, with new names. Its in everything..


----------



## d0ug (Jun 20, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> L-Glutamine is an amino acid supplement which helps with sugar and carb cravings.  Some say it's even useful for those with alcohol problems.  I have an old bottle of the powder form (NOW brand) on my shelf, that I was using to curb dessert cravings for weight loss.


Supplementation with Glutathione  is a good idea when we age but selenium reactivates glutathione so you don't need to take as much.
Meanderer that was a good web site but they have missed one piece of information they tell you all the vegetables that should have chromium but unless chromium is in the soils it will not be in the vegetables.
The blood levels of chromium have been falling for years in1948 the level was 28-1000 u/l   and 1972 it was 10 u/l in 1985 it was .13 u/l
There is many ailments caused by deficiency of the essential mineral called chromium


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

Vixen said:


> I could have used this excuse when in school..I still remember the sugar blues from the 60's.


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>




:coolthumb: I was thinking of the book though..


----------



## Harley (Jun 20, 2014)

d0ug said:


> Supplementation with Glutathione  is a good idea when we age but selenium reactivates glutathione so you don't need to take as much.
> Meanderer that was a good web site but they have missed one piece of information they tell you all the vegetables that should have chromium but unless chromium is in the soils it will not be in the vegetables.
> The blood levels of chromium have been falling for years in1948 the level was 28-1000 u/l   and 1972 it was 10 u/l in 1985 it was .13 u/l
> There is many ailments caused by deficiency of the essential mineral called chromium




I'm always open to supplements. Thanks. I just went through some of my supplements. I have one that is GlucoBalance, and it contains chromium 1000 mcg


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry guys, this is the earworm I got from this thread.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2014)

It's not the questions, but our answers that make the difference.


----------

